

Ask HN: Opinions on new project - rbedi

doingtonight.com is a site that allows users to make and broadcast plans for tonight. “Tonight” is the keyword and an important differentiator.  We would love your feedback on what we have so far.  Thanks in advance!<p>This is our first iteration of the app. Prior to making this public, we had a large private beta group testing it out. We learned a ton from that group and have already started making changes for the second iteration. We wanted to collect some more data so we opened the site up while we build the second product.<p>The second iteration will concentrate on native mobile (we only have a very basic HTML5 mobile app for now). We have also started to rethink some of the social mechanics of the site and plan to expand use cases to beyond just going to restaurants and bars.<p>Also, we are looking to grow the team as well. Specifically, we’re looking for mobile and Ruby developers.  Details here: http://blog.doingtonight.com/looking-for-mobile-developers/595
======
rbedi
Clickable link: <http://doingtonight.com>

